# Plumbing zone, (Crib Addition)



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Had this Idea, post a picture of your crib. I'll have to take one of mine tomorrow. But I will post it asap.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


>


ROTFingFLOOR. DAmn, how many cousins sleep in there with you man?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> ROTFingFLOOR. DAmn, how many cousins sleep in there with you man?


 
Just the good looking female ones

KY heritage y'know. Too bad I photoshopped out the sheep tied to the back bumper. Don't want to divulge _all_ my private info.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dont worry bout the rust. That shiot will buff out.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

nice motor home duck,iuse to have one like that but the bank repo,ed it , now i live in a tent down by the sewage plant.


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

I had to take my ladder off the truck to get you the aerial view of my house:whistling2:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


>


 how did you get that across the rio grande


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

This is my house. We call it a earth contact home which are very common here in the middle of tornado alley. The sewer drain system when I bought the house just drained out into a field which is legal here in missouri as long as you have 5 acres or more. I have since put in a septic tank.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Haven't got one of the house yet, but this is the mailbox.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Dude,That is one sweet mailbox.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

This is tough because people generally are not taking pictures of their homes but they might take pictures of other things and there home gets in the way. 

The first picture is my home in California which I have owned since 1975. I was taking pictures of my motorcycles for an article and the house was in the back drop.

The second picture is my home in Las Vegas which is pretty cut-n-dry. I believe I took this picture so I could email it to a contractor I was hiring to do some work.

The third picture is a lot I own in the Gold Mountain subdivision in Utah and I am considering building a cabin.

The last picture is up a canyon in Utah where I have 110 acres. This is where I would really like to build a cabin but the wife is concerned it is too far off the highway. It's funny how different we are. She wants on the highway and I want off the highway. This is only 3/4 of a mile off the highway and there is a county maintained road right next to it.

Mark

EDIT: The site organized the photos differently than I planned. The two homes are easy to figure out but not the lots are not as easy. The picture with a water tank is on the highway the other is off the highway.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's the coolest freakin mail box I've ever seen.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Haven't got one of the house yet, but this is the mailbox.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay, its not really my mailbox, but im gonna build it.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I took this on a rare snow (Texas blizzard) day.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's a couple of my diggs. :thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

my shack...

























paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice pile of bricks Rocksteady, where you been man?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> This is tough because people generally are not taking pictures of their homes but they might take pictures of other things and there home gets in the way.....


Yeah whatever. WHAT ABOUT THE BIKES????


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Haven't got one of the house yet, but this is the mailbox.


I need me a mailbox like that!!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Plumber said:


> Yeah whatever. WHAT ABOUT THE BIKES????


So, are we to assume that that bikes are of little concern in that picture, Utah? Like the _ing house really matters? :laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Plumber said:


> So, are we to assume that that bikes are of little concern in that picture, Utah? Like the _ing house really matters? :laughing:


I've posted pictures of the bikes before in the Motorcycle thread but I think when I did you could actually see the bikes. It looks like my 04 Kingpin has paper plates on it so I am guessing the picture is 4 or 5 years old. Those are 5 of my 6 Victorys and Victory was doing a story about my bikes. When you have three sons and two son-in-laws who all ride it's easy to collect a bunch of bikes. Two of my sons have now bought their own Victorys so we have 8 in the family.I am a founding member of the Victory Motorcycle Club and I a past Corporate Ride Corporation for Victory.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Found it:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/bikes-1676/

Mark


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Found it:
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/bikes-1676/
> 
> Mark


Sweeet. I'm looking at a Hammer, but a buddy owns a Triumph dealership and will give me a great deal on a 09 America.

I've got a few bikes. I usually do about 20k miles a year, work permitting.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Some where I have Victory catalog pictures which I was in with some of my kids the year the Hammer first came out. My dealer was a Triumph dealer and the owner of one of the most successful Triumph race teams ever before he added Victorys. Triumph is definitely a nice bike. I really like the Hammer for local stuff but not so much fun on 400-mile days. 

Here is one of my favorite pictures with my Vegas in it. You can probably guess who's Red Titian is sitting next to my Black Vegas. When he decided to be a part-time COP, my son Jared helped him get on his Department and was his training officer. He is awfully flashy but a real nice guy.

Mark


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Very, very nice. The Vegas is one of the nicest bikes on the road.

My Harleys are getting old in every way....hold up...gotta git.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

here ya go:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*summer home*








Door to door canvassing really works!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Man, what a dump :whistling2:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I went through photobucket and could only find this so far. Rhett was alot younger then. 
This is taken from the back corner as we were walking back, then Chaunda used it as our screen saver for awhile. Can't really see much.









In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Man, what a dump :whistling2:


Almost time to put my window units in


----------

